

Do I need to learn GIT? - psteve710

I am a web design,do is it necessary to know how to use GIT?
======
frozenport
Yes because we collaborate using it. Its certainly easier then understanding
the js this pointer.

------
walid
If you use SVN, CVS or mercurial on a regular basis in your projects then you
will probably need to use git in the future and the answer will be yes. If
version control is not something you handle then the answer is no.

~~~
viraptor
Do you think that there's really space nowadays for someone who works with
files containing any kind of code (ui, markup, program, ...) and doesn't use a
VCS? I find it really hard to find people like that and working with them is
rather painful (they will end up in a position where they just have to know
git, or someone will have to do their work for them).

------
groundCode
I would say you don't need to know the minutiae, but having at least a basic
understanding will be very helpful.

------
cptfullhouse
yes! not only will it add value to yourself, a day will come on which you will
need it so badly that you'll hit yourself in the foot with a shovel for not
having learned it!

------
psteve710
Thanks guys, I have started learning it

------
dylanhassinger
yes

